# Gaggia Naviglio Red lights blinking



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

I am still having problems with this machine...

As I wrote in my prevoius post the machine came with defect brewing group. This was fixed.

Now I have another problem - the red lights are blinking after turning on. Tried fixing it as advised in the user manual - turn off, wait, turn on- nothing.

I performed the testing and everything seems ok but one - no hot water from the steam tube.

Somewhere I saw that there might be air in the system and this might be the problem. or maybe the boiler is gone... but the last seems not very probable - the machine is one month old.

Any ideas how to solve this problem - maybe somehow reset or de scale...

Any ideas are welcome!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It does not need D-scaling in one month.

Reading the instructions, t suggests to switch on at rear then use the standby button , IF no water/ priming automatically press the hot water button to complete the priming.

When the priming is complete the machine should run normally, showing flashing coffee buttons as the machine warms up. After this the machine will run water through the

front dispenser to flush the machine and should then be ready to use.

If after this it does not work correctly I would return it for replacement or refund.


----------



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> It does not need D-scaling in one month.
> 
> Reading the instructions, t suggests to switch on at rear then use the standby button , IF no water/ priming automatically press the hot water button to complete the priming.
> 
> ...


 Dear El carajillo,

Thanks for the prompt reply!
Thing is I cannot enter into this mode...

When I power the machine the two coffee cups buttons blink for a few seconds and then the red lamps start to blink. The other buttons do not react.

What I am able to do is to enter into service mode when I push both coffee buttons while swithing into the plug.

Is there a way to force a prime cycle? Could it be that the boiler is somehow gone?

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Did you remove the coffee drawer with the machine SWITCHED OFF ???? This will cause the red light to flash rapidly.

Read trouble shooting guide REF replacing coffee draw slowly with light flashing pages 42 - 44

It states the drawer must be removed with the machine ON. The above MAY reset the machine.


----------



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

OK!
Thanks for the idea!

Will check when I get back home from work.

Cheers!


----------



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

.


----------



## AAT5 (Sep 1, 2019)

Unfortunatelly, did not work...

When the drawer is open, just the one red lamp is rapidly blinking - indicating full or not in place drawer.

Is there a chance that the boiler could have gone?
How can I check this without a Multimeter/Voltmeter?

Thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think the boiler has 'gone', far more likely something to do with electronics. A multimeter could only be used to check for power to various components and resistance across boiler terminals. Do not try using a multimeter across electronic components or you WILL probably fry the electronics.

As said before , if it is fairly new, return for replacement or refund


----------

